# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  لاااااااااازم تسجــل لنا موقف غبي هووون

## احساس المطر

يعني باختصاااااار و بصريييييييييييييح العباااااره


كل واااحد بيدخل لاااااااااااااااااازم يحكي لنا اي موقف غبي او مضحك مر فيه

بحياااته .... :SnipeR (30):  

او اي شي بيعتبره في منتهى الغباااه او اطرف شي   :Db465236ff:  



يلااا وين الهمـــــــــــــــــــ  :Bl (14):  ـــــــــــــــــــه

سي يووو

ملطووووووووووووووووووش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

ما بدي ...  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> ما بدي ...


 :Db465236ff:  

وانا اكمان مابدي فين هون ناس بتفسد عني  :Eh S(2):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يعني باختصاااااار و بصريييييييييييييح العباااااره
> 
> 
> كل واااحد بيدخل لاااااااااااااااااازم يحكي لنا اي موقف غبي او مضحك مر فيه
> 
> بحياااته .... 
> 
> او اي شي بيعتبره في منتهى الغباااه او اطرف شي   
> 
> ...


*

والله يا حلا الموضوع قوي.....بس عشان تشجعي  الاعضاء بلشي انتي ولا شو رأي الشباب*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

عادي يا جماعه ... هي مش غباء ..

لكن بتصير مع الواحد احيانا مواقف مضحكه ما بقصدها..

يعني مره ايام التوجيهي و وقت الضغط المزبوط دخلت الغرفه بالليل و سكرت الباب على حالي... قلت بحالي فيه شي جديد بالغرفه... لا لا اكيد فيه شي متغير فيها.. بعدين اكتشفت انه ناسي اكبس كبسة الضو :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الموضوع ما في شي يا اخوان 

انا قبل فترة كنت بمشكلة و دخلت بنقاش مع الشب الي رحت ما اتهاوش معاه و النقاش كان حامي كثير

فأنا بدي اخلي الشب يهدى 

رحت حكتله صلي على النبي يا ابن الحلال 

اجى حكالي...........لا اله الا الله  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

لي عودة اخت حلا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> عادي يا جماعه ... هي مش غباء ..
> 
> لكن بتصير مع الواحد احيانا مواقف مضحكه ما بقصدها..
> 
> يعني مره ايام التوجيهي و وقت الضغط المزبوط دخلت الغرفه بالليل و سكرت الباب على حالي... قلت بحالي فيه شي جديد بالغرفه... لا لا اكيد فيه شي متغير فيها.. بعدين اكتشفت انه ناسي اكبس كبسة الضو


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> الموضوع ما في شي يا اخوان 
> 
> انا قبل فترة كنت بمشكلة و دخلت بنقاش مع الشب الي رحت ما اتهاوش معاه و النقاش كان حامي كثير
> 
> فأنا بدي اخلي الشب يهدى 
> 
> رحت حكتله صلي على النبي يا ابن الحلال 
> 
> اجى حكالي...........لا اله الا الله 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

اوك رح بلش بحالي  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  


انا مره نزلت على السوق واشتريت اواعي من شارع الحصن كنت انا وصاحبتي المهم بعد ما روحت على البيت ودخلت على غرفتي الماما بتسألني عن الاواعي شو همه بدور عليهم ما لقيتهم ..اتصلت بصاحبتي حكتلي انه على الاغلب نسيناهم بكافيه مرينا عليه ..رجعت انا والبابا على الكافيه وعلى محل الاواعي وما لقيناهم والبابا طبعا حقق مع اصحاب الكافيه واصحاب محل الاواعي كان شاك انهم اخدوهم وبدون طوله سيره بهدلني البابا انت وين عقلك وانحرجت كتير من البابا ومن اصحاب الكافيه بالذات المهم اخر شي طلعو الاواعي بسياره صاحبتي  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

بصراحة انا مرة صار معي موقف بخزييييي

كنت بالتوجيهي وشايف الدنيا تكاملات المهم كان يوم جمعة بالفصل الثاني كان هذا اليوم يوم جاهة أختي وكنا ناصبين خيمة ( شادر ) عشان نستقبل الناس المهم كان من ضمن الحاضرين بالجاهة أحد النواب الكرام ( ونجح بهاي الدورة كمان ) حطوا قدامه فنجان القهوة وكالعادة ما شربه وحكى زي ما بحكوا عادة بالعادات والتقاليد ما بنشرب هالفنجان غير.........

طووووول النائب شوي بالحكي وبعدين حكى أبوي وطول شوي بالحكي طبعا القهوة بردت وانا كانت معي القهوة فحكالي عمي روح صب للنائب فنجان جديد عشان يشرب بسرعة طبعا انا ماشي باتجاه النائب ولابس شبشب بخزي وشعري وزنه 5 كيلو واصبعي أزرق لانه كان واقع عليه خشبة كبيرة بس وصلت ارتبكت وامسكت الفنجان البارد اللي قدام النائب وصبيت فيه وبالغلط كان بكرج القهوة مفتوح كثييير عبيت الفنجان وصار ينكب على ايدي فمن حرارة القهوة وقع الفنجان مني على الارض وانكسر وانص القهوة وقعت على بنطلون بدلة النائب و واتعبى وانا اتعبيت والناس كلها اطلعت علي باحتقار والنائب حسيته عصب  :SnipeR (40):  

وانا صار وجهي زي اشارة المرور

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> بصراحة انا مرة صار معي موقف بخزييييي
> 
> كنت بالتوجيهي وشايف الدنيا تكاملات المهم كان يوم جمعة بالفصل الثاني كان هذا اليوم يوم جاهة أختي وكنا ناصبين خيمة ( شادر ) عشان نستقبل الناس المهم كان من ضمن الحاضرين بالجاهة أحد النواب الكرام ( ونجح بهاي الدورة كمان ) حطوا قدامه فنجان القهوة وكالعادة ما شربه وحكى زي ما بحكوا عادة بالعادات والتقاليد ما بنشرب هالفنجان غير.........
> 
> طووووول النائب شوي بالحكي وبعدين حكى أبوي وطول شوي بالحكي طبعا القهوة بردت وانا كانت معي القهوة فحكالي عمي روح صب للنائب فنجان جديد عشان يشرب بسرعة طبعا انا ماشي باتجاه النائب ولابس شبشب بخزي وشعري وزنه 5 كيلو واصبعي أزرق لانه كان واقع عليه خشبة كبيرة بس وصلت ارتبكت وامسكت الفنجان البارد اللي قدام النائب وصبيت فيه وبالغلط كان بكرج القهوة مفتوح كثييير عبيت الفنجان وصار ينكب على ايدي فمن حرارة القهوة وقع الفنجان مني على الارض وانكسر وانص القهوة وقعت على بنطلون بدلة النائب و واتعبى وانا اتعبيت والناس كلها اطلعت علي باحتقار والنائب حسيته عصب  
> 
> وانا صار وجهي زي اشارة المرور



مش طبيعي  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بصراحة انا مرة صار معي موقف بخزييييي
> 
> كنت بالتوجيهي وشايف الدنيا تكاملات المهم كان يوم جمعة بالفصل الثاني كان هذا اليوم يوم جاهة أختي وكنا ناصبين خيمة ( شادر ) عشان نستقبل الناس المهم كان من ضمن الحاضرين بالجاهة أحد النواب الكرام ( ونجح بهاي الدورة كمان ) حطوا قدامه فنجان القهوة وكالعادة ما شربه وحكى زي ما بحكوا عادة بالعادات والتقاليد ما بنشرب هالفنجان غير.........
> 
> طووووول النائب شوي بالحكي وبعدين حكى أبوي وطول شوي بالحكي طبعا القهوة بردت وانا كانت معي القهوة فحكالي عمي روح صب للنائب فنجان جديد عشان يشرب بسرعة طبعا انا ماشي باتجاه النائب ولابس شبشب بخزي وشعري وزنه 5 كيلو واصبعي أزرق لانه كان واقع عليه خشبة كبيرة بس وصلت ارتبكت وامسكت الفنجان البارد اللي قدام النائب وصبيت فيه وبالغلط كان بكرج القهوة مفتوح كثييير عبيت الفنجان وصار ينكب على ايدي فمن حرارة القهوة وقع الفنجان مني على الارض وانكسر وانص القهوة وقعت على بنطلون بدلة النائب و واتعبى وانا اتعبيت والناس كلها اطلعت علي باحتقار والنائب حسيته عصب  
> 
> وانا صار وجهي زي اشارة المرور


بصراحه موقف مش طبيعي

الله يعينك

----------


## غسان

> بصراحة انا مرة صار معي موقف بخزييييي
> 
> كنت بالتوجيهي وشايف الدنيا تكاملات المهم كان يوم جمعة بالفصل الثاني كان هذا اليوم يوم جاهة أختي وكنا ناصبين خيمة ( شادر ) عشان نستقبل الناس المهم كان من ضمن الحاضرين بالجاهة أحد النواب الكرام ( ونجح بهاي الدورة كمان ) حطوا قدامه فنجان القهوة وكالعادة ما شربه وحكى زي ما بحكوا عادة بالعادات والتقاليد ما بنشرب هالفنجان غير.........
> 
> طووووول النائب شوي بالحكي وبعدين حكى أبوي وطول شوي بالحكي طبعا القهوة بردت وانا كانت معي القهوة فحكالي عمي روح صب للنائب فنجان جديد عشان يشرب بسرعة طبعا انا ماشي باتجاه النائب ولابس شبشب بخزي وشعري وزنه 5 كيلو واصبعي أزرق لانه كان واقع عليه خشبة كبيرة بس وصلت ارتبكت وامسكت الفنجان البارد اللي قدام النائب وصبيت فيه وبالغلط كان بكرج القهوة مفتوح كثييير عبيت الفنجان وصار ينكب على ايدي فمن حرارة القهوة وقع الفنجان مني على الارض وانكسر وانص القهوة وقعت على بنطلون بدلة النائب و واتعبى وانا اتعبيت والناس كلها اطلعت علي باحتقار والنائب حسيته عصب  
> 
> وانا صار وجهي زي اشارة المرور


بس هيك .... ابوك شو عملك يوميتها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بصراحه موقف مش طبيعي
> 
> الله يعينك


ما انته يا عبد الله صار معك موقف مشابه 
اقول ولا اخليها مستوره  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> بصراحة انا مرة صار معي موقف بخزييييي
> 
> كنت بالتوجيهي وشايف الدنيا تكاملات المهم كان يوم جمعة بالفصل الثاني كان هذا اليوم يوم جاهة أختي وكنا ناصبين خيمة ( شادر ) عشان نستقبل الناس المهم كان من ضمن الحاضرين بالجاهة أحد النواب الكرام ( ونجح بهاي الدورة كمان ) حطوا قدامه فنجان القهوة وكالعادة ما شربه وحكى زي ما بحكوا عادة بالعادات والتقاليد ما بنشرب هالفنجان غير.........
> 
> طووووول النائب شوي بالحكي وبعدين حكى أبوي وطول شوي بالحكي طبعا القهوة بردت وانا كانت معي القهوة فحكالي عمي روح صب للنائب فنجان جديد عشان يشرب بسرعة طبعا انا ماشي باتجاه النائب ولابس شبشب بخزي وشعري وزنه 5 كيلو واصبعي أزرق لانه كان واقع عليه خشبة كبيرة بس وصلت ارتبكت وامسكت الفنجان البارد اللي قدام النائب وصبيت فيه وبالغلط كان بكرج القهوة مفتوح كثييير عبيت الفنجان وصار ينكب على ايدي فمن حرارة القهوة وقع الفنجان مني على الارض وانكسر وانص القهوة وقعت على بنطلون بدلة النائب و واتعبى وانا اتعبيت والناس كلها اطلعت علي باحتقار والنائب حسيته عصب  
> 
> وانا صار وجهي زي اشارة المرور






لا عنجد موقف بيضحك ...ومحرج....
لو انا كنت واقف أكييييد رح أضحك بصوت عالي ما بتحمل مواقف زي هيك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما انته يا عبد الله صار معك موقف مشابه 
> اقول ولا اخليها مستوره


هههههههههههههه

بتعرف اني ناسيه

بس رح اكتبه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يا جماعه بهالزمانات ابوي كان بالسعوديه

بعد ما رجع زارنا احمد اصدقائة السعوديين

وطلبوا اجيبلهم مي :Db465236ff:  

رح اخوكم جايب شاف المي وكاسات بصينيه :Db465236ff:  

وصل قدام الضيف وحطنهن بحضنه :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

صرنا نركض على مناشف :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يا جماعه بهالزمانات ابوي كان بالسعوديه
> 
> بعد ما رجع زارنا احمد اصدقائة السعوديين
> 
> وطلبوا اجيبلهم مي 
> 
> رح اخوكم جايب شاف المي وكاسات بصينيه 
> 
> وصل قدام الضيف وحطنهن بحضنه   
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
يا الله شو اضحكت لما اسمعت السولافه اول مره 
بس هاي كانت زمان

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> يا الله شو اضحكت لما اسمعت السولافه اول مره 
> بس هاي كانت زمان


آه زمان

والله هسا وانا اكتب بالموضوع فقعت من الضحك :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مره وانا توجيهي بالفصل الاول نمت على الساعه 12 بالليل و اصحيت على ال4 الفجر كنت طااااااااااااااااااااااافي 
اجيت رحت اعملت فنجان قهوه و انزلت على الغرفه مشان ابلش دراسه 
بس بالاول لازم البس النظاره دور لطش على النظاره ما لقيتهاش 
و بالاخر بكتشف اني لابسهم  :Db465236ff:  
قلت لحالي امّن توجيهي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مره وانا توجيهي بالفصل الاول نمت على الساعه 12 بالليل و اصحيت على ال4 الفجر كنت طااااااااااااااااااااااافي 
> اجيت رحت اعملت فنجان قهوه و انزلت على الغرفه مشان ابلش دراسه 
> بس بالاول لازم البس النظاره دور لطش على النظاره ما لقيتهاش 
> و بالاخر بكتشف اني لابسهم  
> قلت لحالي امّن توجيهي


سوالفك :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مره وانا توجيهي بالفصل الاول نمت على الساعه 12 بالليل و اصحيت على ال4 الفجر كنت طااااااااااااااااااااااافي 
> اجيت رحت اعملت فنجان قهوه و انزلت على الغرفه مشان ابلش دراسه 
> بس بالاول لازم البس النظاره دور لطش على النظاره ما لقيتهاش 
> و بالاخر بكتشف اني لابسهم  
> قلت لحالي امّن توجيهي


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

حسان..نادر ..العالي

مطلوبين هون  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  


شكرا لردوكم وين البقيه وين الاداره وين الاعضاء وين المشرفين  :Bl (14):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

جاي المشكلة مواقفي كثيره رح ادور على اكثرها ضحكا واكتبها ولا يهمك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## حسان القضاة

> حسان..نادر ..العالي
> 
> مطلوبين هون   
> 
> 
> شكرا لردوكم وين البقيه وين الاداره وين الاعضاء وين المشرفين



بتموني يا حلا  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  

احم احم 


المواقف الغبيه الي الواحد بيمر فيها كثيره.... قبل فتره بالشتويه  كنت سهران بالكوفي شوب مع اصحابي ..نزلت الساعه 2 ونص..اخذت تكسي وروحت..نزلت من التكسي استغربت السياره مش باب البيت ..حكيت غريبه وين ابوي رايح بهالليل ..بعدين تذكرت انه نسيت السياره بشارع الجامعه...ونص ساعه وانا بستنى بالبرد تكسي يرجعني على شارع الجامعه اجيب السياره من هناك... :Cry2:   :Cry2:  




المهم  بدي احكيلكم موقف غبي صار معي لما كنت هندسه ميكاترونكس بعمان .. كنت منزل ماده ديجيتال عند دكتور رائع اسمه حسن الحراسيس.. المهم بلش الفصل..وامتحنو فيرست وانا ولا بعرف وين مكان القاعه..مطنش الماده.. روحت على الدكتور على المكتب.. وشرحتله شويه ظروف منعتني انه اداوم معه من بدايه الفصل..وعذر طبي عن الامتحان.. وافق يعيدلي الفيرست على شرط انه التزم..التزمت معه بصراحه.. خفت انه يفصلني من الماده..بس المصيبه كانت بسواد وجهي معه يوم الفاينل.. كان عندي موعد مع المدام-الله يسهل عليها :Eh S(2):   - واجيت متأخر نص ساعه عن الامتحان.. :SnipeR (83):  

مش هون المصيبه.. :SnipeR (39):  المصيبه دخلت القاعه وانا شايل ضمه ورد جوري كبيره اجتني هديه :SnipeR (69):  ..خفت اتركها باب القاعه وتنسرق . :C06a766466:  .على حظي دكتور الماده كان  بالقاعه  :Copy Of Az3ar:  .. شافني داخل متاخر وشايل ضمه ورد كمان بعد كل يالي عمله معي..جحرني وما حكى اشي..  :Copy Of Ag:  



دخلت على القاعه وعلى دفتر الاجوبه كتبت للدكتور قصيده ..لسا متذكر مطلعها..



دكتور حسن الحراسيس

حاولت اغاثتني

لكني نفسي لم اغيث



وما حليت ولا سؤال :SnipeR (65):  ..وطلعت اول واحد من الامتحان... :Copy Of 7anoon:  
بصراحه القصيده كانت حلوه

وكلها مدح بالدكتور..وتوقعت انه ينجحني على الاقل بالماده.. بس ما استغربت لما شفت العلامه F


 :SnipeR (98):   :SnipeR (98):   :SnipeR (98):   :SnipeR (98):   :SnipeR (98):

----------


## آلجوري

> بتموني يا حلا   
> 
> احم احم 
> 
> 
> المواقف الغبيه الي الواحد بيمر فيها كثيره.... قبل فتره بالشتويه  كنت سهران بالكوفي شوب مع اصحابي ..نزلت الساعه 2 ونص..اخذت تكسي وروحت..نزلت من التكسي استغربت السياره مش باب البيت ..حكيت غريبه وين ابوي رايح بهالليل ..بعدين تذكرت انه نسيت السياره بشارع الجامعه...ونص ساعه وانا بستنى بالبرد تكسي يرجعني على شارع الجامعه اجيب السياره من هناك...  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
كله كوم والورد الجوري كوم تاني  :Db465236ff:  
أنا اعرفت ليه ما نجحك فكرك إنك جايبلو الوردات بس لما طنشتو انقهر منك وقرر يرسبك  :Smile:

----------


## روان

> بتموني يا حلا   
> 
> احم احم 
> 
> 
> المواقف الغبيه الي الواحد بيمر فيها كثيره.... قبل فتره بالشتويه  كنت سهران بالكوفي شوب مع اصحابي ..نزلت الساعه 2 ونص..اخذت تكسي وروحت..نزلت من التكسي استغربت السياره مش باب البيت ..حكيت غريبه وين ابوي رايح بهالليل ..بعدين تذكرت انه نسيت السياره بشارع الجامعه...ونص ساعه وانا بستنى بالبرد تكسي يرجعني على شارع الجامعه اجيب السياره من هناك...  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## احساس المطر

> بتموني يا حلا   
> 
> احم احم 
> 
> 
> المواقف الغبيه الي الواحد بيمر فيها كثيره.... قبل فتره بالشتويه  كنت سهران بالكوفي شوب مع اصحابي ..نزلت الساعه 2 ونص..اخذت تكسي وروحت..نزلت من التكسي استغربت السياره مش باب البيت ..حكيت غريبه وين ابوي رايح بهالليل ..بعدين تذكرت انه نسيت السياره بشارع الجامعه...ونص ساعه وانا بستنى بالبرد تكسي يرجعني على شارع الجامعه اجيب السياره من هناك...  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

تعيش وتاكل غيرها  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

وعلى قوله ايات لو اعطيت الورد للدكتور كان نفدت  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

انا يا جماعة واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 
حبيت احكيلكم موقف بارد صار معي 
هاد انا في يوم من الايام كان عندي بروجكت صعب وبما انه البروجكت عليه علامات ما بيصير اسأل اي مس لاب 
المهم في واحد معارفنا في الجامعة على اساس يساعدني لانه بيعرف مس من مسات اللابات 
وعلى اساس يلاقيني عند لاب 5 ونروح عندها 
انا وكالعادة نسيت انه بدي مساعدة او اصلا اني متفقة مع حد 
واستغربت لما شفته على باب اللاب .... انا وبكل براءة سلمت عليه ومشيت وهو من الصبح واقف ( ملطوع) بيستنى فيا .
انا يومها استغربت شكله يعني ما كان عندي اي مبرر لوجوده هناك خصوصا انه ما عنده محاضرات 
هناك 
المهم بعد يمكن 4 ساعات تذكرت انه علي بروجكت  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
وتذكرت الانسان اللي متعب حاله وجاي مشاني ومغلي حاله وانا اصلا ما رحت 
وما اعتذرت 
وصار وجهي بالالوان  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا يا جماعة واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 
> حبيت احكيلكم موقف بارد صار معي 
> هاد انا في يوم من الايام كان عندي بروجكت صعب وبما انه البروجكت عليه علامات ما بيصير اسأل اي مس لاب 
> المهم في واحد معارفنا في الجامعة على اساس يساعدني لانه بيعرف مس من مسات اللابات 
> وعلى اساس يلاقيني عند لاب 5 ونروح عندها 
> انا وكالعادة نسيت انه بدي مساعدة او اصلا اني متفقة مع حد 
> واستغربت لما شفته على باب اللاب .... انا وبكل براءة سلمت عليه ومشيت وهو من الصبح واقف ( ملطوع) بيستنى فيا .
> انا يومها استغربت شكله يعني ما كان عندي اي مبرر لوجوده هناك خصوصا انه ما عنده محاضرات 
> هناك 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
سوالف زي هاي بتصير معي احيانا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سوالف زي هاي بتصير معي احيانا


 :Db465236ff:   احيانا انته ابوها لهاي السوالف

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> احيانا انته ابوها لهاي السوالف


عارف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

مرحبا ...

أنا بدي أحكي موقف كمان بدل على الغبااااااااء إلي واصل لدرجة صعبة كتير  :Smile: 
بس حلاوته إنو من طفلة بريئة إلي هي أنا طبعا  :Smile: 
كنت بالصف الرابع وماما مدرسة لغة عربية وكنا في بداية التعرف على الافعال (المضارع والماضي والأمر )
المهم ولا طول سيرة ..
كانت ماما ادرسني الأفعال خلصنا من الفعل المضارع بكل حالاتو 
وبدينا بالفعل الماضي وياريتنا ما بدينا  :Smile: 
حكتلي ماما تعريفه هو فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ..
جيت عدتها من وراها ورحت أدرس لحالي ...
لما أجت تسمعلي حكيت فعل ماض ......... ونسيت كلمة مبني ... وأحاول أتذكر شو الكلمة ما اعرفت 
راحت ماما حكتلي شوفي يا آيات يا حبيبتي الفعل الماضي مبني متل ما هالجدار مبني ودقت بإيدها 3 دقات ع الجدار ... :Smile: 
ورحت أدرس لحالي ورجعت مرة تانية عندها عشان أسمع ...
كلو كان تمام إلى أن حكيت فعل ماض..... ووقفت أتذكر الكلمة 
                                      فعل ماض ..... واطلع على الجدار إشوي وعلى ماما إشوي 
                                      فعل ماض ..... وأطلع على الجدار إشوي وعلى ماما إشوي 
وهكذاااااااااااا

إلى أنا اتذكرت الكلمة وقفت بكل ثقة وعليت صوتي وشمرت إيدي (فرحانة إني تذكرت ) وحكيت بكل فخر .... (((( فعل ماض مجدرن وعلامة جدرنته الفتح ))))
وهذا ما توصلت إليه آيات سيباويه بعد جهد جهيد من التفكير   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرحبا ...
> 
> أنا بدي أحكي موقف كمان بدل على الغبااااااااء إلي واصل لدرجة صعبة كتير 
> بس حلاوته إنو من طفلة بريئة إلي هي أنا طبعا 
> كنت بالصف الرابع وماما مدرسة لغة عربية وكنا في بداية التعرف على الافعال (المضارع والماضي والأمر )
> المهم ولا طول سيرة ..
> كانت ماما ادرسني الأفعال خلصنا من الفعل المضارع بكل حالاتو 
> وبدينا بالفعل الماضي وياريتنا ما بدينا 
> حكتلي ماما تعريفه هو فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ..
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

معقول يا آيات انت ِ كاينه طفله ...!!!؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:  

يعني بنفهم من هالقصة يا آيات انه الغباء عندك مستفّحل ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا يا جماعة واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 
> حبيت احكيلكم موقف بارد صار معي 
> هاد انا في يوم من الايام كان عندي بروجكت صعب وبما انه البروجكت عليه علامات ما بيصير اسأل اي مس لاب 
> المهم في واحد معارفنا في الجامعة على اساس يساعدني لانه بيعرف مس من مسات اللابات 
> وعلى اساس يلاقيني عند لاب 5 ونروح عندها 
> انا وكالعادة نسيت انه بدي مساعدة او اصلا اني متفقة مع حد 
> واستغربت لما شفته على باب اللاب .... انا وبكل براءة سلمت عليه ومشيت وهو من الصبح واقف ( ملطوع) بيستنى فيا .
> انا يومها استغربت شكله يعني ما كان عندي اي مبرر لوجوده هناك خصوصا انه ما عنده محاضرات 
> هناك 
> ...


بتعرفي اني ما فهمت أشيء يا سوسن ...!!! :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> معقول يا آيات انت ِ كاينه طفله ...!!!؟؟؟  
> 
> يعني بنفهم من هالقصة يا آيات انه الغباء عندك مستفّحل ...


الله يسامحك  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يسامحك


وحياتك غلاوتك يا آيات إني بمزح ... :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

مرة كنت عم بتمشى انا وصاحبي بالحارة وفجأة وقفت سيارة جنبنا فيها 3 شباب 
المهم بسألونا عن دكان ةقريبة من داري فحبينا انا وصاحبي نتخوث عليهم شوي فدليناهم على طريق متاهة بدهم ساعة  تا يطلعوا منها وانا بعدها فترة روحت على الدار مكيف على حالي بدي احكي لاخوي عن الشباب إلي بالسيارة وكيف تخوثت عليهم سألت وينه حكولي بغرفة الضيوف فتحت الباب وانا فرحان جدا واذا بالشباب الثلاث طلعوا اصحاب اخوي وجايين عنده وانا وقتها ما عرفت شو بدي اساوي افوت اسلم عليهم ولا افل من عندهم وصرت قد النملة من الاحراج





وشكرا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مره وانا توجيهي بالفصل الاول نمت على الساعه 12 بالليل و اصحيت على ال4 الفجر كنت طااااااااااااااااااااااافي 
> اجيت رحت اعملت فنجان قهوه و انزلت على الغرفه مشان ابلش دراسه 
> بس بالاول لازم البس النظاره دور لطش على النظاره ما لقيتهاش 
> و بالاخر بكتشف اني لابسهم  
> قلت لحالي امّن توجيهي


كثييير بتصيييييير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> بتموني يا حلا   
> 
> احم احم 
> 
> 
> المواقف الغبيه الي الواحد بيمر فيها كثيره.... قبل فتره بالشتويه  كنت سهران بالكوفي شوب مع اصحابي ..نزلت الساعه 2 ونص..اخذت تكسي وروحت..نزلت من التكسي استغربت السياره مش باب البيت ..حكيت غريبه وين ابوي رايح بهالليل ..بعدين تذكرت انه نسيت السياره بشارع الجامعه...ونص ساعه وانا بستنى بالبرد تكسي يرجعني على شارع الجامعه اجيب السياره من هناك...  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :Db465236ff:  

أحلا اشي الموقف الأول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انا يا جماعة واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا 
> حبيت احكيلكم موقف بارد صار معي 
> هاد انا في يوم من الايام كان عندي بروجكت صعب وبما انه البروجكت عليه علامات ما بيصير اسأل اي مس لاب 
> المهم في واحد معارفنا في الجامعة على اساس يساعدني لانه بيعرف مس من مسات اللابات 
> وعلى اساس يلاقيني عند لاب 5 ونروح عندها 
> انا وكالعادة نسيت انه بدي مساعدة او اصلا اني متفقة مع حد 
> واستغربت لما شفته على باب اللاب .... انا وبكل براءة سلمت عليه ومشيت وهو من الصبح واقف ( ملطوع) بيستنى فيا .
> انا يومها استغربت شكله يعني ما كان عندي اي مبرر لوجوده هناك خصوصا انه ما عنده محاضرات 
> هناك 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مرحبا ...
> 
> أنا بدي أحكي موقف كمان بدل على الغبااااااااء إلي واصل لدرجة صعبة كتير 
> بس حلاوته إنو من طفلة بريئة إلي هي أنا طبعا 
> كنت بالصف الرابع وماما مدرسة لغة عربية وكنا في بداية التعرف على الافعال (المضارع والماضي والأمر )
> المهم ولا طول سيرة ..
> كانت ماما ادرسني الأفعال خلصنا من الفعل المضارع بكل حالاتو 
> وبدينا بالفعل الماضي وياريتنا ما بدينا 
> حكتلي ماما تعريفه هو فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ..
> ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مرة كنت عم بتمشى انا وصاحبي بالحارة وفجأة وقفت سيارة جنبنا فيها 3 شباب 
> المهم بسألونا عن دكان ةقريبة من داري فحبينا انا وصاحبي نتخوث عليهم شوي فدليناهم على طريق متاهة بدهم ساعة  تا يطلعوا منها وانا بعدها فترة روحت على الدار مكيف على حالي بدي احكي لاخوي عن الشباب إلي بالسيارة وكيف تخوثت عليهم سألت وينه حكولي بغرفة الضيوف فتحت الباب وانا فرحان جدا واذا بالشباب الثلاث طلعوا اصحاب اخوي وجايين عنده وانا وقتها ما عرفت شو بدي اساوي افوت اسلم عليهم ولا افل من عندهم وصرت قد النملة من الاحراج
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*هذا يا جماعة مره كان عند ابوي صاحب اله بعرفني من انا صغيره وكان بمدح فيه يحكي وانا كبر راسي طبعا وهو بحكي كنت اجيب الغدا ومن دون ما انتبه وقعت صحن الشوربه الي زي النار على رجليه وبجوز الزلمه بعدها ما حكى اشي حتى روح بعد ما انحرق *

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> *هذا يا جماعة مره كان عند ابوي صاحب اله بعرفني من انا صغيره وكان بمدح فيه يحكي وانا كبر راسي طبعا وهو بحكي كنت اجيب الغدا ومن دون ما انتبه وقعت صحن الشوربه الي زي النار على رجليه وبجوز الزلمه بعدها ما حكى اشي حتى روح بعد ما انحرق *


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

مثلي بس انا كانت مي بااارده

----------


## آلجوري

> وحياتك غلاوتك يا آيات إني بمزح ...


بعرف إنك بتمزح  :Smile: 

وميت مرة حكيت لا تحلف بغير الله  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> مرة كنت عم بتمشى انا وصاحبي بالحارة وفجأة وقفت سيارة جنبنا فيها 3 شباب 
> المهم بسألونا عن دكان ةقريبة من داري فحبينا انا وصاحبي نتخوث عليهم شوي فدليناهم على طريق متاهة بدهم ساعة  تا يطلعوا منها وانا بعدها فترة روحت على الدار مكيف على حالي بدي احكي لاخوي عن الشباب إلي بالسيارة وكيف تخوثت عليهم سألت وينه حكولي بغرفة الضيوف فتحت الباب وانا فرحان جدا واذا بالشباب الثلاث طلعوا اصحاب اخوي وجايين عنده وانا وقتها ما عرفت شو بدي اساوي افوت اسلم عليهم ولا افل من عندهم وصرت قد النملة من الاحراج
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وشكرا


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> *هذا يا جماعة مره كان عند ابوي صاحب اله بعرفني من انا صغيره وكان بمدح فيه يحكي وانا كبر راسي طبعا وهو بحكي كنت اجيب الغدا ومن دون ما انتبه وقعت صحن الشوربه الي زي النار على رجليه وبجوز الزلمه بعدها ما حكى اشي حتى روح بعد ما انحرق *


دايما مأذية إلي حواليك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> مرحبا ...
> 
> أنا بدي أحكي موقف كمان بدل على الغبااااااااء إلي واصل لدرجة صعبة كتير 
> بس حلاوته إنو من طفلة بريئة إلي هي أنا طبعا 
> كنت بالصف الرابع وماما مدرسة لغة عربية وكنا في بداية التعرف على الافعال (المضارع والماضي والأمر )
> المهم ولا طول سيرة ..
> كانت ماما ادرسني الأفعال خلصنا من الفعل المضارع بكل حالاتو 
> وبدينا بالفعل الماضي وياريتنا ما بدينا 
> حكتلي ماما تعريفه هو فعل ماض مبني على الفتح ..
> ...




الله لا يعطيكي العافية فوق تعبك يعني انا لو محل والدتك الكريمة كانت طخيت واتريحت منك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الله لا يعطيكي العافية فوق تعبك يعني انا لو محل والدتك الكريمة كانت طخيت واتريحت منك


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
أصلا انتو مو فاهمين هاي دليل على الذكاء  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
> طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
تعال اسمع يانادر هون الغباء على اصوله  :Smile:

----------


## العالي عالي

> تعال اسمع يانادر هون الغباء على اصوله


 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
> طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد


والله قصتك بتقطع القلب :Eh S(2):  
 وانته الثاني نازل على العقبه لحالك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عاشقة نجوى كرم

بخجل كتيييييييييييييررررررررر

----------


## saousana

> مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
> طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله قصتك بتقطع القلب 
>  وانته الثاني نازل على العقبه لحالك


لو بعرف كان اخدتك معي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> بخجل كتيييييييييييييررررررررر


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 



فرحانة بشوفك  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> فرحانة بشوفك


الموقف بصراحة مضحك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
> طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد


والله زعلتني عليك
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله زعلتني عليك


ما تزعل على غالي  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مرة قررت اني انزل على العقبة سياحة لمدة 4 ايام  بس بس وين المشكلة المشكلة اني ما كان معي إلى 15 دينار  وانا صممت اني انزل على العقبة على اساس تاني يوم اسحب من البنك مصاري واكمل جولتي بالعقبة وفعلاً   انزلت على عمان على مجمع الشرق الاوسط  ونزلت على العقبة كلفني المشوار تقريباً 12 دينار مع أكلي ودخان بلا طولت سيرة عليكم بعد ما وصلت على العقبة انصدمت انو اليوم كان الخميس يعني بعد الخميس جمعة وبعدين سبت وبعديه احد يعني كان في عطلة والبنك مسكر 3 ايام وانا ما  ظل معي غير 3 دنانير 
> طبعاً انجنيت وما اعرفت شو بدي اعمل اروح اشحد ولا اسرق ولا شو اسوي ما اعرفت وضليت هيك ليوم السبت اشتري ستندويشت فلافل طول النهار وانام على البحر  لحتى صاحب إلى من اربد بعتلي حوالة على صراف وقدرت ارجع على اربد


لا ماشاء الله عنك فتحّ ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لو بعرف كان اخدتك معي


اااااااااااااااااخ على العقبه 
كانت ايام لا تنسى لما رحت انا و عمار و كمان شب 
بالفعل العقبه رائعه

----------


## العالي عالي

> اااااااااااااااااخ على العقبه 
> كانت ايام لا تنسى لما رحت انا و عمار و كمان شب 
> بالفعل العقبه رائعه


فعلاً  اجازة لا تنسي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا ماشاء الله عنك فتحّ ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## السندباد

مرحبا ..
حابب احكيلكو شو صار معي زمان
كان عنا  بالجامعة  كفتيريا كبيره وطويله عريضه فيها ما تلذ له العين وتشتهيه الانفس 
وبالزاويه هنااااااااااااااك في ماكنة شاي وقهوه ونس وشوكو بتعمل بالبرايز .....
مره من المرات كنت داخل لقيت سنفور واقف قدامها ومحتار مش عارف شو يعمل وهيك حسيتو خجلان من خيالو ومطمن راسو فا انا من فتاحتي فهمت انو بدو يشرب اشي من هالماكنه ....
قمت انا اتجاوزت عنو شوي هيك وخليت جسمي يغطي الماكنه وما يشوفني وانا بحط بريزه ورا بريزه بالماكنه واضغط كلمة قهوه ساده ...
قمت قربت قدامو تمي عالماكنه وحكيت بصوت عالي ((قهوه ساده)) ......
بخخخخ الا القهوه الساده بتنزل من الماكنه اخدتها ورجعت لورا وضليت اتصبب عليه ....
الا هوه قرب عالماكنه وصار يحكي بصوت عالي قهوه قهوه قهوه قهوه هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
ما نزل شي عاود غير صار يقول قهوه ساده قهوه ساده قهوه ساده

انا طبعا الشباب حملوني حملان لانو اغمي علي من كتر الضحك يومها ورشو علي ماء 
هههههه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندباد 					 
> _مرحبا ..
> حابب احكيلكو شو صار معي زمان
> كان عنا  بالجامعة  كفتيريا كبيره وطويله عريضه فيها ما تلذ له العين وتشتهيه الانفس 
> وبالزاويه هنااااااااااااااك في ماكنة شاي وقهوه ونس وشوكو بتعمل بالبرايز .....
> مره من المرات كنت داخل لقيت سنفور واقف قدامها ومحتار مش عارف شو يعمل وهيك حسيتو خجلان من خيالو ومطمن راسو فا انا من فتاحتي فهمت انو بدو يشرب اشي من هالماكنه ....
> قمت انا اتجاوزت عنو شوي هيك وخليت جسمي يغطي الماكنه وما يشوفني وانا بحط بريزه ورا بريزه بالماكنه واضغط كلمة قهوه ساده ...
> قمت قربت قدامو تمي عالماكنه وحكيت بصوت عالي ((قهوه ساده)) ......
> ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  مش طبيعي شو شرير..حرام عليك :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> مرحبا ..
> حابب احكيلكو شو صار معي زمان
> كان عنا  بالجامعة  كفتيريا كبيره وطويله عريضه فيها ما تلذ له العين وتشتهيه الانفس 
> وبالزاويه هنااااااااااااااك في ماكنة شاي وقهوه ونس وشوكو بتعمل بالبرايز .....
> مره من المرات كنت داخل لقيت سنفور واقف قدامها ومحتار مش عارف شو يعمل وهيك حسيتو خجلان من خيالو ومطمن راسو فا انا من فتاحتي فهمت انو بدو يشرب اشي من هالماكنه ....
> قمت انا اتجاوزت عنو شوي هيك وخليت جسمي يغطي الماكنه وما يشوفني وانا بحط بريزه ورا بريزه بالماكنه واضغط كلمة قهوه ساده ...
> قمت قربت قدامو تمي عالماكنه وحكيت بصوت عالي ((قهوه ساده)) ......
> بخخخخ الا القهوه الساده بتنزل من الماكنه اخدتها ورجعت لورا وضليت اتصبب عليه ....
> الا هوه قرب عالماكنه وصار يحكي بصوت عالي قهوه قهوه قهوه قهوه هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا حرامك من الله

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee 					 
_الموضوع ما في شي يا اخوان 

انا قبل فترة كنت بمشكلة و دخلت بنقاش مع الشب الي رحت ما اتهاوش معاه و النقاش كان حامي كثير

فأنا بدي اخلي الشب يهدى 

رحت حكتله صلي على النبي يا ابن الحلال 

اجى حكالي...........لا اله الا الله 

لي عودة اخت حلا

والله انك كبير والله يا ابو الخل 

ااما انا حصلت معي  مواقف كتيرة بس ما اقدر احكي عذرا . 
_

----------


## احلام

كمان F5 موضوع رائع                                                                       .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هاي مرة كنت مروحة من الجامعة انا وصاحبتي ونحنا ماشيين جنب اعمال البناء الي بجامعتنا
وانا ماشية بحكي وما حدا برد وضليت بحكي وبحكي وبحكي

وفجاة حسيت الناس بتركض ركض من قدامي وعم بتقول "الله يسترها" ، "ان شاء الله ما صار الها اشي"
بطلع على جنبي اليمين ما لقيتها
بطلع على جنبي الشمال ما لقيتها
بطلع وراي لقيتها بحفرة البنا وبتعيط وبتصرخ وبتنادي علي
وانا ماشية وانا بضحك
وطول الترويحة وانا بهزئ فيها وهي بتعيط من الاحراج

وما داومت اسبوع لتنسي الناس الي صار فيها او عالاقلية تروح اعمال البناء

هههههههههههههههه
هبولة البنت  :Icon29:

----------


## Sc®ipt

وانا صار معي موقف شبيه بموقف عمار شوي و بنفس الفترة الي هي التوجهي

و كان عندي ثاني يوم امتحان العربي الوزاري و كنت بدرس بالليل و فجأة قطعت الكهربا وانا مش مخلص المادة
و تلفوني كان قرب يخلص شحنه فقد ما انا ذكي قمت حطيت الشاحن بالكهربا (والكهربا قاطعة) و بلشت ادرس على ضو التلفون
مش هون النهفة النهفة اني انا ما انتبهت على غباء الموقف واني كنت اشحن بالتلفون و الكهربا قاطعة إلا ثاني يوم لما رويت الي صار معي للشباب  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
روعه يا زيد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلو موقفك زيد  :4022039350:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اغبى موقف بحياتي اني كنت احكي مع بنت خالتي 
واحكيلها يا زلمه والكل كان يضحك وما كنت عارفه ليش ؟؟

الا لما حكتلي هيا وصرت اضحك معهم  :4022039350:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

:4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## حسان القضاة

F5
فرجونا مواقفكم

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وانا بالمدرسة كنت أضيع محايتي .. وأصير أدوّر عليها بالشنطة وتحت الدُرج وبالآخر تكون بإيدي  :SnipeR (68): 

صراحة قديش كنت احس هالموقف غبي

وسلامتكم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله عـ المواقف الله يقللها

هاد مرة وبدون خرط 
كنت مروحة من الجامعة
ولازم اطلع باص لـ رغدان
وأجيت ركبت باص بودي عـ طبربور جوا السوق والعمارات وهيك وانا مش عارفة

انا نمت في الباص كنت مقدمة امتحان نهائي ومسطلة ما نمت امبارح
انه عـ أساس اخر اشي اوصل رغدان
صحيت انزل مع الطلاب لقيت حالي عند مسجد ابو بكر وين هاد والله ما بعرف
صرت الف يمين في سوق شمال في نزلة يتودي على سهل
صار راسي يودي يمين وشمال
فتحت جزداني لقيت معي دينار
طيب كيف بدي اروح عـ رغدان واروح عـ بيتي بـ دينار ما هو انا ما بحب احمل مصاري كتير بما اني عارفة وين اروح  :C06a766466: 
قال يعني قعدت عـ الرصيف وأفكر لقيت فكرة بعد ما كل اشي خطر عـ بالي الا اني احكي لأهلي بلا ما أتبهدل وينضحك عليي ويفكروني رايحة اتسرمح عند صاحبتي بـ رغدان
مشيت لحد أأقرب سوبر ماركت وقلتلوو من وين طريق عمان روحت مشي والله العظيم عن طريق الاستوراد حتى ووصلت بعد ساعة وربع عـ البيت

بـ المناسبة كًنت سنفورة وما عدتها  :SnipeR (7):

----------


## Sc®ipt

موقف غبي قبل 5 دقايق

كنت هون بالبيت و قاعد بحكي مع اخوي عن مادة رياضيات 1 و انها عجقتني و عملت فيي عمايل
المهم مع انتهاء النقاش خلص دخاني
سحبت حالي و رحت على السوبر ماركت و لما فتت عليه و دار الحديث التالي بيننا

زيد : السلام عليكم
نحول (البائع) : هلا يا جار
زيد : اعطيني رياضيات 1
نحول : شو بدك
زيد : رياضيات 1
و صفن نحول الصفنة العجيبة
و الكارثة مش هون انه كررها للمرة الثالثة و حكالي شو بدك
و انا برد بكل غباء رياضيات 1 يا زم
و انا ما استوعبت الموقف إلا هو فاقع من الضحك ههههههههه
و بالأخير حكيتله بدي بكيت ال ام احمر و اعطاني و روحت

:$:$

----------


## mylife079

*اجا عندي زبون على المحل حكالي انا كتبت اسمي على محرك البحث قوقل

حكيتله طيب شو المطلوب 

حكالي ما طلع معلومات عني 


قوقل بحلم فيك ...................
*

----------

